# Another new project



## Big Moe (Apr 17, 2015)

Well here I go again. I just picked up Sept 11th or 12th 1952 Schwinn men's bike. Missing a lot of parts like fenders chain guard wheels and either truss rods or front rack. And most of the original paint but hell I only paid $50 for it and an old sears girls bike. I think i'll build a Henderson replica out of it. Will post pics soon. I'm thinking of green and cream paint.


----------



## jkent (Apr 17, 2015)

If it's a balloon tire bike it shouldn't have a rack on the front.
Pictures will help, would like to see what you came up with.
Sounds like a fun project.
JKent


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Buddy. I'll get some pics later today.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 18, 2015)

Big Moe said:


> Well here I go again. I just picked up Sept 11th or 12th 1952 Schwinn men's bike. Missing a lot of parts like fenders chain guard wheels and either truss rods or front rack. And most of the original paint but hell I only paid $50 for it and an old sears girls bike. I think i'll build a Henderson replica out of it. Will post pics soon. I'm thinking of green and cream paint.






Big Moe said:


> I say go ape.





Great idea !


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 21, 2015)

Well here are the pics I promised. Like I said missing a lot of parts.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm diggin it Moe!


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 22, 2015)

If anyone has a set of stainless fenders I would love to have them. Thanks big moe


----------

